# 3 cases of cwd found new mexico mule deer several miles from texas border



## terry (Sep 13, 2002)

Monday, March 26, 2012 


3 CASES OF CWD FOUND NEW MEXICO MULE DEER SEVERAL MILES FROM TEXAS BORDER 


http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2012/03/3-cases-of-cwd-found-new-mexico-mule.html




TSS


----------

